

Is it possible for an open-source project to be successful without unit tests? - bryanp

I'm getting ready to publicly announce/release a Ruby project (&#60; 1.0). At this point no unit tests have been written. What do you think, can an open-source project be successful without unit tests given the popularity of TDD among developers?
======
blcArmadillo
This is a good question. In addition, if anyone has good resources on setting
up a development environment that includes things like unit testing and
continuous integration I'd love to have it. I always want to implement these
concepts into my projects but find myself getting so caught up in the
complexities of setting them up that I just say screw it and move on to
working on coding without these additional tools.

